

 I made a Pomodoro Timer in Python using PyQt4 - amjith
http://amjith.blogspot.com/2010/09/pomodoro-timer-written-in-python-and.html

======
devmonk
But did you write it using the Pomodoro technique?

~~~
amjith
I tried. :)

~~~
iworkforthem
Do you think you can make port it Google App Engine?

~~~
amjith
I've created is a desktop timer. I'm not sure what you mean by porting it to
Google App Engine. Are you thinking of making it a webapp?

~~~
iworkforthem
Yes, but I'm not familiar with python... Not yet at least. Considering the
cost of a web app on Google App Engine is quite low, such a web app can still
be profitable, even at $5 per user.

